# Atonal Music Experiment



## Akande50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello. My name is Tyson Platt, and I am an Associate Professor of Psychology at Alabama State University. I am currently investigating how listeners detect and experience emotional content in atonal/experimental music. To that end, I need your help! I am conducting an experiment on the detection of emotional content in atonal music, and I am seeking participants for the experiment. If you are interested in participating in the experiment, please follow this link https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/7QKQ32Z to learn more about the research and participate in the experiment. The experiment will take approximately 20 minutes to complete. During the experiment, you will be asked to listen to a clip of music and indicate what emotional content you detect in the music. You will not be asked to provide any identifiable information (e.g., name, address, etc.) during the experiment. If you are willing to participate in the experiment, please only complete the experiment once. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

I smell a dirty spammer, where are you mods?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't think the survey will reveal much other than atonal music is not relatively well received. You might like to read up on threads here at TC to evaluate. Good luck with your research.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I never click on links like this. :devil:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't think the survey will reveal much other than atonal music is not relatively well received. You might like to read up on threads here at TC to evaluate. Good luck with your research.


Although some of the more . . . er . . . passionate information has probably been purged.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Tired of the complaints.*



ArtMusic said:


> I don't think the survey will reveal much other than atonal music is not relatively well received. You might like to read up on threads here at TC to evaluate. Good luck with your research.


ArtMusic, I am really getting tired of reading your rhetoric.

You conveniently forget polls like this one: http://www.talkclassical.com/42961-atonal-tonal-poll.html

62% if the respondents stated they like both, tonal and atonal music.

Even your own polls like http://www.talkclassical.com/47816-will-contemporary-composed-ever.html?highlight= where 85% of the respondents state they are interested in contemporary music.

It seems to me that there has been a decline in activity concerning contemporary music. There are still a few of us lurking around but many have been driven away because of the animas of a few members toward contemporary music. Over half of my friends have.

We all know that you dislike 'atonal' music. You do not have to keep repeating yourself


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

If we don't keep repeating ourselves, then we'll have nothing to say


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't think the survey will reveal much other than atonal music is not relatively well received. You might like to read up on threads here at TC to evaluate. Good luck with your research.


In other words, why conduct research to gather data when you can rely on anecdote? 

Anyway, I did the survey and although I confess that going through all those options did get somewhat tedious, I think I understand what the researcher's driving at. I doubt if the results will reveal anything new as such, but they could still be interesting - certainly a lot more interesting than "atonal music is not relatively well received".
I don't recall any researcher who looked for volunteers here ever coming back with their results, though...


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

If one is looking for specific responses of people who like or listen to classical music, broadly defined, TC may fulfill a meaningful role, as it is, chiefly, a focus point for precisely such a group. If one is looking for representative statistics with any meaning in the greater realm of people who like or listen to classical music (beyond the shores of TC itself), that could only be considered a highly questionable proposition.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I love all periods in classical music, and 20/21st-centuries are some of my very favorites. Regardless of what anyone says. Amazing art can be found in all time periods. Just because you don't like some of it doesn't render that art invalid.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> In other words, why conduct research to gather data when you can rely on anecdote?
> 
> Anyway, I did the survey and although I confess that going through all those options did get somewhat tedious, I think I understand what the researcher's driving at. I doubt if the results will reveal anything new as such, but they could still be interesting - certainly a lot more interesting than "atonal music is not relatively well received".
> I don't recall any researcher who looked for volunteers here ever coming back with their results, though...


Do you think that little biography about the composer will impact the usefulness of the data for the purposes of the research as stated in the first post?


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Omicron9 said:


> I love all periods in classical music, and 20/21st-centuries are some of my very favorites. Regardless of what anyone says. Amazing art can be found in all time periods. Just because you don't like some of it doesn't render that art invalid.


..... said the man currently listening to Schnittke. 

..... whom was listening to Hildegard von Bingen earlier this week..... :tiphat:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> Do you think that little biography about the composer will impact the usefulness of the data for the purposes of the research as stated in the first post?


I'd like to answer that question, but I think the more the participants understand about the experiment before they participate, the less effective the experiment will be. Suffice to say I think the biography is a crucial aspect of the experimental design.

(On the other hand, if participants are being recruited anonymously on a public discussion forum, the researcher's asking for trouble anyway...)


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I'd like to answer that question, but I think the more the participants understand about the experiment before they participate, the less effective the experiment will be. Suffice to say I think the biography is a crucial aspect of the experimental design.
> 
> (On the other hand, if participants are being recruited anonymously on a public discussion forum, the researcher's asking for trouble anyway...)


If the researcher has any clue whatever, the data is being sorted by musical experience and against a control group who didn't get the biographical sketch. It will be analyzed to see (1) to what extent the biographical sketch influences emotional reactions to an abstract piece of music and (2) the extent to which and in what direction musical experience influences the difference in reactions gleaned from (1)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Nereffid said:


> I'd like to answer that question, but I think the more the participants understand about the experiment before they participate, the less effective the experiment will be. Suffice to say I think the biography is a crucial aspect of the experimental design.
> 
> (On the other hand, if participants are being recruited anonymously on a public discussion forum, the researcher's asking for trouble anyway...)


I am by nature a troublemaker. There must be a control. (I've just noticed that Edward has had the same thought!)


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

arpeggio said:


> Even your own polls like http://www.talkclassical.com/47816-will-contemporary-composed-ever.html?highlight= where 85% of the respondents state they are interested in contemporary music.


I'm just seeing this poll for the first time and it made me super optimistic about interest in contemporary classical!


----------

